# Chronic D Is SERIOUS - If More Than 3 Days Seek Urgent Care



## Ravenous (Oct 25, 2007)

Although I posted this in a response to someone asking about fatigue I felt it important to share with a larger audience because some of you may not be aware that having D for more than 3 days at a time can be LIFE THREATENING. I have had chronic D for over a year now and have been to the ER 3 times (the last time I couldn't even walk). The fatigue and loss of strength was due to the almost total loss of electrolytes and the inability to absorb nutrients. I have IBS-D and before I was diagnosed I got so weak and fatigued I could barely walk. Each visit to the ER I was told I was dehydrated and needed 3 bags of IV solution.Chronic D is dangerous because electrolytes carry the signals from the brain to the muscles and severe electrolyte depletion can even stop your heart. The last time I went to the ER I had severe D for 2 weeks and the doctor said that due to malnourishment and dehydration and severe electrolyte loss I almost waited too long to go to hospital.I have since discovered Immodium (lopermide) which has alleviated ALL symptoms and allows me to absorb nutrients and fluids. Not a cure but it saved my life because I was about to commit suicide after being sick and in terrible pain for over a year and decided I did not want to live like this anymore. I'm rebuilding my shattered life now and without discovering Loperamine I would not be here to type this. YES it was that bad.So if you have D more than 3 days in a row I recommend you start Loperamide and also drink a few Gatorades (the recipe for gatorade is on the internet: potassium (salt substitute), baking soda, and sugar) each day along with a double dose of a good multi-vitamin and calcium supplement (my calcium was even depleted due to D). Don't get the calcium with magnesium because too much causes D but still make sure it is in your multi-vitamin because it is essential to health. My fatigue is totally gone now and I'm swimming and weight training to counteract the effects of being almost bedridden for over a year. Long term D is serious. You don't absorb fluids or nutrients and it slowly wears you down to nothing. That's why babies and people in third world countries die from it. So take my advice and don't end up in the ER three times being told you're lucky to be alive.Peace


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Only trouble about Loperamide it's not really good to take on a daily basis especially if you're young and still developing. Did you ever get tested for chrone's disease? IBS is usually where your intestine goes into spasm and makes your stools either hard or sloppy making it so you either get IBS C or D. You should have absorbed all that nutrience before it gets there the only worry should really be dehydration.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello and thanks for the info. Glad you've found a way to take control!However, I thought any severe diarrhea (chornic or accute, functional or inflammatory, etc) that makes people lose a great deal of water/electrolyte or lose it very quickly would cause what you have described. Anyone in similar condition will have to drink a lot of water (preferrably water with electrolytes or at least put salt in it) in order not to feel faint or endanger themselves?? Appreciate your cautioning us, though.Cherrie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There really shouldn't be malnourisment or the inablitlity to absorb nutrients in IBS. Unless the person isn't eating right or if they have another condition that can cause problems absorbing nutrients. The small bowel does the work of absorbing nutrients and the large bowel is what causes IBS D in classic IBS. So in IBS absorbtion of nutrients should have already taken place. One of the red flags for IBS is malabsorbtion. But yes also you need water and electrolytes. Chicken broth is also a good rehydrate and electrolyte source.


----------



## Ravenous (Oct 25, 2007)

Sazzy:From what I read here (search: loperamine) and elsewhere (including the advice of an IBS specialist) is that Immodium (lopermine) is fine to take long term if it helps. I'm only taking one a day and it has totally alleviated ALL symptoms including the pain and urgency. The only drawback from my own research is that people can build up a tolerance to it over time and will end up needing more and more. That is why I'm trying to keep my dosage as low as possible while exploring other options in the event I need to take a "tolerance vacation" from it. It all comes back when I miss a day so I'm glad I found Loperamine and if I need it the rest of my life I hope I don't become tolerant to quickly. Peace


----------



## Ravenous (Oct 25, 2007)

Eric:I politely disagree. If my D is due to excessive bowel motility the food isn't staying in the bowel long enough for enough fluids and nutrients to be absorbed. I may be mistaken but my understanding is that IBS can occur in any part of the Large OR small bowel. All I know is that now that I'm taking Loperamide (which slows down bowel motility) I feel stronger each day and urinate 3-5 times a day instead of barely going once a day when I had chronic D. My doctor said that the more frequent urination is a sign that I am now absorbing fluids and nutrients again.Peace


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Ravenous,Eric is totally right about IBS being a functional disease of the colon (i.e., the large intestine). With that said, if one has a problem with the small intestine, one need to be further tested and seek proper treatment.CherrieEdit: P.S., losing weight may not always be a result of malnutrition. Having chronic severe D attack daily for example will make the body lose a significant portion of water and therefore the weight loss. When you no longer lose that much water anymore, your weight is back. (some diet pills make people lose weight that way, too, but they are not a permanent or good solution for weight loss as people gain back quickly when they stop taking those pills -- different thing, but same theory behind).


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had chronic, repeated D every day for 10 years and GAINED WEIGHT in the process. Obviously, each person's experience may differ.Mark


----------



## 20334 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello,I just have to add my 2 cents in to the weight loss debate. I have been diagnosed with IBS D for many years. After my 1st son was born I ate at a restaurant and whammo...my IBS D became so bad that I lost almost 100 lbs in a year before I found Eating for IBS and started seeing a Naturopath.I think the important distinction is what is causing the weight loss. For me personally, it was a combination of severe D and my bad habit of not eating during an IBS attack. So I became somewhat anorexic for a whole year. I restricted my food intake whenever I needed to go somewhere and became fearful of eating at all = voila weightloss!I think that if you have weight loss you still need to treat it as a red flag because your usual IBS doesn't cause that BUT don't freak out. Do all the tests, harass your Dr and make sure your bases are covered...then if you STILL lose weight you know it's probably due to malabsorption which can be part of IBS. At least that is what my Naturopath and Dr. think.


----------

